# Texas AG Secretly sought a list of every transgender person in the State



## Nothereed (Dec 15, 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/12/14/texas-transgender-data-paxton/
Ah yes, perfectly normal for the state to just, want to track every transgender person in the state. It's not suspicious. Man, totally not as suspicious like wanting to track every jewish person.

This is fascism, we know that he's getting this list (which he bypassed normal channels intentionally) to target trans individuals even further.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 16, 2022)

This is legitimately a human right’s violation and I can’t imagine this passing or sticking around long if it does


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 16, 2022)

There is absolutely no reason for the government to be doing this. It's outrageous.

https://www.khou.com/article/news/l...time/285-becf3a0d-56c5-4f3c-96df-add07bbd002a

https://www.newsweek.com/sex-offender-busted-drag-queen-who-read-book-children-city-library-1365384

https://nypost.com/2022/10/18/video-of-drag-queen-gyrating-next-to-child-sparks-backlash/


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 16, 2022)

The world would be on fire if it was discovered on Cuba, Iran or in any other US enemy. But since it was on the land of freedom, then it's fine. Someone will even say that the price of democracy is bla bla bla.

For me a list like that is just few steps away from mass human extermination.


----------



## djnate27 (Dec 16, 2022)

I'm sure the government has a list of every male and female living in its borders. Why is this any different?


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 16, 2022)

djnate27 said:


> I'm sure the government has a list of every male and female living in its borders. Why is this any different?


it was not a Census Bureau that was made you know? It was a specific research on gender changes on personal identification documents, including employment of manual labor on the analysis of those documents. I bet if you get your bicycle or phone stolen there they will not investigate that much.


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 17, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> it was not a Census Bureau that was made you know? It was a specific research on gender changes on personal identification documents, including employment of manual labor on the analysis of those documents. I bet if you get your bicycle or phone stolen there they will not investigate that much.





djnate27 said:


> I'm sure the government has a list of every male and female living in its borders. Why is this any different?


Additionally this was the AG, or attorney general, who has in the past made gender affirming care child abuse. And then when the Texas, supreme court struck that down. he then prosecuted 300 lgbtq families, putting them on the #1 priority spot, threatening to take away those families kids, even though it was just gender affirming care. Then the Texas supreme court, again had to intervene, and say that was wrong, and render it null.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 17, 2022

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/texas-ag-files-lawsuit-targeting-211819064.html another example of the AG, not being friendly towards lgbtq people.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 17, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Additionally this was the AG, or attorney general, who has in the past made gender affirming care child abuse. And then when the Texas, supreme court struck that down. he then prosecuted 300 lgbtq families, putting them on the #1 priority spot, threatening to take away those families kids, even though it was just gender affirming care. Then the Texas supreme court, again had to intervene, and say that was wrong, and render it null.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 17, 2022
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/texas-ag-files-lawsuit-targeting-211819064.html another example of the AG, not being friendly towards lgbtq people.


You've said this over and over again in multiple threads that gender affirming care is not being offered to children. How can the AG prosecute 300 families if children are not receiving this kind of "care"? 

So which is it? You can't have it both ways, ya know.


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 18, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You've said this over and over again in multiple threads that gender affirming care is not being offered to children.



If your going to put words in my mouth, don't make it extremely easy for me to search and confirm your bs.


> *"The bomb threats happened because they offer gender affirming care* (and as I stressed for the trillionth time)* is not the same as sex surgeries."*





Nothereed said:


> More bomb threats because they offer gender affirming care (aka puberty blockers) and because the right continues to demonize trans people and lie about them (in this case acting like the hospital somehow offers sex surgeries, they don't). This wasn't the hospital's first rodeo.





> *Texas governor: surgery's are forcefully happening on kiiiiids*
> What's actually happening:
> *First off, no doctor in the right mind would a surgery unless the individual was 25 or older to prevent complications.*
> Second off, both a physiologist and also a normal doctor AND PARENTS would have to approve providing puberty blockers, and then later on another approval process to get hormone therapy.
> ...


You can search what I said.
Aka what I said is, gender affirming care is offered to kids to varying degrees, but not sex surgeries. Sex surgeries is what the far right has been loosing it's mind over. And then additionally the right pretending  that a kid just walks up to the doctor and says "give me hormones doc" and somehow becomes a women overnight. When that's simply, not the process.


----------



## Reploid (Dec 18, 2022)

Pretty useless list, unless, you know, you like this stuff.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 18, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> If your going to put words in my mouth, don't make it extremely easy for me to search and confirm your bs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are either a horrible liar or you are really stupid and can't use the internet. You know damn well gender affirming surgeries are being performed on minors. These kids are being groomed to think they are something they are not and being told mutilating themselves is the only way.

You are a very sick individual and I am glad that everybody here gets to see it in your own words.

https://www.foxnews.com/video/6315358382112

Once again, you get very little support on this site, even from other leftists. It looks like groomer supporters and apologists are as popular on the left as they are on the right.

Why are LGBTQ+ people so mad that kids can't receive gender affirming surgeries if those surgeries are never performed on children?

https://www.lgbtqnation.com/2022/12/new-hampshire-bill-ban-gender-affirming-care-minors-many-adults/


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Dec 18, 2022)

If you're trans in the USA you should arm yourself.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 18, 2022)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> If you're trans in the USA you should arm yourself.


Tough decision there. Keep advocating for gun control where your primary argument is that you will never need to protect yourself from the government or become a lawful gun owner to protect yourself against the government.

Being a leftist seems tiresome and confusing.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 18, 2022)

I want a list of Karens and Darens.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 18, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I want a list of Karens and Darens.


I want the list of every sex offender so i can steal there TV. They ain't got no gun and they can just be shot!


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 18, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> I want the list of every sex offender so i can steal there TV. They ain't got no gun and they can just be shot!



Yup. They should be shot for Offending Sex.  I on the other hand Lve Sex 

And as soon as I remember what to do, I'm going to have Sex.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 18, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Tough decision there. Keep advocating for gun control where your primary argument is that you will never need to protect yourself from the government or become a lawful gun owner to protect yourself against the government.
> 
> Being a leftist seems tiresome and confusing.


I think it is more confusing that there are people calling themselves "pro-life", while not caring at all about the excessive gun deaths we have.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 18, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> I think it is more confusing that there are people calling themselves "pro-life", while not caring at all about the excessive gun deaths we have.


Mexico has strict gun laws, and yet there's still a fuck ton of shooting and gang violence.

People find ways to be violent always AKA: Knife fights in the UK because they banned guns unless your a farmer.

What you need to do is Handel WHY they are doing this, and give them the mental help they need so they WOUN'T DO IT and NOT strip rights away from everyone.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Dec 18, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Tough decision there. Keep advocating for gun control where your primary argument is that you will never need to protect yourself from the government or become a lawful gun owner to protect yourself against the government.
> 
> Being a leftist seems tiresome and confusing.


I do not support gun control.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 18, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Mexico has strict gun laws, and yet there's still a fuck ton of shooting and gang violence.


Because all the gun smuggling from USA, because our laws and enforcement is all over the place.



sombrerosonic said:


> People find ways to be violent always AKA: Knife fights in the UK because they banned guns unless your a farmer.


A knife isn't as deadly as a gun.



sombrerosonic said:


> give them the mental help they need so they WOUN'T DO IT and NOT strip rights away from everyone.


Too bad a lot of those same "pro-life" people are against universal healthcare too or at least don't want to vote for the people that actually want to expand healthcare. Rights are being stripped away, every time someone is killed by a gun.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 18, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> Because all the gun smuggling from USA, because our laws and enforcement is all over the place.


Thats a issue on there part, they should actually check for people and take those guns away. Chicago's insane gun laws come to mind where if your white you need to be inside at a certain time to be safe


KingVamp said:


> A knife isn't as deadly as a gun.


What i said was this, you take guns away. you get stabbing issues like in the UK


KingVamp said:


> Too bad a lot of those same "pro-life" people are against universal healthcare too or at least don't want to vote for the people that actually want to expand healthcare. Rights are being stripped away, every time someone is killed by a gun.


Didn't Biden try to kill off a law that capped insulin prices?

Ill say this, The gun did not get up and shoot those people, it was the guy who operated it. He should serve time in jail then get rehabilitated into society. NOT have everyone's rigths sripped away


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 18, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Didn't Biden try to kill off a law that capped insulin prices?


To not get too off-topic, I'll only address this. Inflation Reduction Act was going to include an insulin cap for both Medicare and private healthcare, but enough republicans voted against it.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 18, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> I think it is more confusing that there are people calling themselves "pro-life", while not caring at all about the excessive gun deaths we have.


Maybe if you read up on the millions of crimes prevented by lawful gun owners, you wouldn't be so confused. That's how I can tell you are a leftist. You're always confused by common sense things and you can't defend your crazy ideology.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 18, 2022



Jokey_Carrot said:


> I do not support gun control.


Then this is for all the other crazy gun control freaks out there. I apologize for lumping you in with them.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 18, 2022)

Much as I dislike the fact that the government has a list of everyone, they do. If people want to not be on any kind of list, then they have to go off the grid.



The Catboy said:


> This is legitimately a human right’s violation and I can’t imagine this passing or sticking around long if it does



And so is the mandatory injection against their will, but in that case the masses are fine with it.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 18, 2022



KingVamp said:


> A knife isn't as deadly as a gun.


People who were stabbed have said they'd rather have been shot instead. Maybe not as deadly, but more painful.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 18, 2022



sombrerosonic said:


> What i said was this, you take guns away. you get stabbing issues like in the UK


Seems they're moving towards using stun guns...



Silver lining is that it's less painful than a knife.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 18, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> And so is the mandatory injection against their will, but in that case the masses are fine with it.


That’s not relevant nor even a real thing.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 18, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> That’s not relevant nor even a real thing.


You don't even know that the Covid jab requirement for the military has just been rescinded by Congress. You probably should read more.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 18, 2022)

Might as well convert Texas into a penal colony for the rest of the country, like Britain did with Australia.  It's more than halfway there already since unchecked authoritarianism is their idea of "freedom."


----------



## Dragon91Nippon (Jan 2, 2023)

I'm very glad I don't live in texas, that place is really going down the tubes.


----------

